# Princess Daisy!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I bought Daisy a giant pink cushion/bed for our lounge, it is very girlie and she loves it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey and Picnic would love 2 of them ... 

Where is hubby when I need him ... I need ...I want ...

ahh Daisy dog


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

so cute!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Honey and Picnic would love 2 of them ...
> 
> Where is hubby when I need him ... I need ...I want ...
> 
> ahh Daisy dog


They were on offer in PAH. I bought a large one for the lounge and a smaller one for her crate! She is a spoilt Cockapoo but she deserves it! 

We have two 19th century winged back velvet armchairs (rescued from a tip!) that are in a similar but deeper colour to the bed so it goes very well in the room!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wonderful! She is spoilt but she deserves it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad I 'm not the only one who spoils the dogs 

She looks very happy with her new bed. x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holly wants one NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! We never saw them at our Pets at Home yesterday, what a shame.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely to see a picture of Daisy ... she certainly looks very comfortable on her new pink cushion!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I just find it hard taking good pictures of her. Being black It is often hard to see her properly. I also need a new camera then you will be fed up of seeing pictures of her!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I just find it hard taking good pictures of her. Being black It is often hard to see her properly. I also need a new camera then you will be fed up of seeing pictures of her!


I know what you mean- some we have took of Monty you can't really make out what it is.

At least Daisy has a white chest.

Poor black dogs- they really do have a hard time. Some people don't like black animals, Some dogs don't like them and to top it all off they don't always take a good picture.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I know what you mean- some we have took of Monty you can't really make out what it is.
> 
> At least Daisy has a white chest.
> 
> Poor black dogs- they really do have a hard time. Some people don't like black animals, Some dogs don't like them and to top it all off they don't always take a good picture.


Poor things, I always like black animals, I have had two black cats (rescues, at different times) and now a black dog. I must be fated to have them. I wonder what colour my next Cockapoo will be??  The cats actually take better photos but then again they have shorter fur and sit still for much longer! Everytime I get into position to take a photo of Daisy she gets up and walks towards me! I have so many blurred pictures or ones where you can't tell which end is which!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cute bed!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the pink but I was hoping she would be wearing a tiara...................


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I love the pink but I was hoping she would be wearing a tiara...................


Hmmmm, now there's an idea....


----------

